# leggings with shirts that finish above the bum



## larababyx (Apr 14, 2010)

is it just me that thinks that it doesnt look right when people walk around with leggings /jeggings / tights on that show all of the bum and the front part when wearing a t shirt with it !     

most normal people wear them were the shirt /tunic top covers it up a bit ! you don't want to be walking around showing everybody a "camel toe " do you ? 

reply and let me know if you think that it looks okay or if you think it just looks wrong . Thanks ! x


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 14, 2010)

haha i think there are a few thread on this but anywhoooos. i don't like people wearing leggings like pants, just because they were not made to be worn as pants! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 & it's people like that makes leggings look gross!

I LOVE leggings esp during winter i wear them everytime i wear my summer skirt or dress & they look so cute! & of course they keep my legs warm! But def not showing my booty at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't own any jeggings so i've got no idea! I really want some though!


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 14, 2010)

There are some leggings that are meant to be worn as pants, e.g. the denim leggings that have pockets. I don't personally see a problem with it. I'd do it for sure.


----------



## nunu (Apr 14, 2010)

I cringe everytime i see a girl with leggings and a short top. I don't think leggings are made to team with a top that finishes above the bum because it makes everything stick out, and you can see the person's bum and  underwear. It just makes me cringe..a big fashion peeve of mine. 

I wouldn't mind if they had a long sweater/cardigan on top that would cover the bum. And jeggings is completely different because it has a thicker material so it's not as bad.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 14, 2010)

i agree.  if its too form fitting near the cooter area, the shirt should be long enough to cover the bum and cooter


----------



## CynthiRaa (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_if its too form fitting near the cooter area, the shirt should be long enough to cover the bum and cooter_

 

Agreed


----------



## dietcokeg (Apr 14, 2010)

Well i pretty much live in jeggings but i usally where long shirts to cover everything up - i doesnt bother me if people dont cover their bum bum or anything tho i just dont have a problem with it guess although i wudnt do it myself


----------



## Meisje (Apr 14, 2010)

It depends on both the leggings and shirt. 

I had a couple tops that were high in the neck, 3/4 sleeve and the hem was cut on a curve and ended just above my crotch, but curved down over the middle. I wore boots to even it out. I normally didn't wear anything short with the leggings, but those shirts looked really nice and I got a lot of compliments on it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 14, 2010)

When I wear leggings the front is always covered but I have one shirt that looks really good with them and it curves down in the middle and up at the sides a bit and and it shows the tiniest bit in the back but I wear it anyway.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2010)

i'm really not a fan of the exposed ass and vajayjay! i think that 100% all of teh time leggings should be worn with a longer style top or under a dress perhaps. the worst is when i see ladies who are a similar size to me wearing leggings with a short top - and you can see the celulite on their thighs and ass through the leggings! not cool! i wouldn't wear a short top with leggings mainly because of this - nobody wants to see my orange peel!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 14, 2010)

i have a friend who is very thin, like model thin, but with nice curves, not a stick, but she wears leggings as trousers, with a short top, she looks okay, but i think its only because she could wear a potato sack and still look good


----------



## QueenBam (Apr 14, 2010)

leggings =/= pants.


----------



## MACPixie (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm really not a fan of the exposed ass and vajayjay! i think that 100% all of teh time leggings should be worn with a longer style top or under a dress perhaps. the worst is when i see ladies who are a similar size to me wearing leggings with a short top - and you can see the celulite on their thighs and ass through the leggings! not cool! i wouldn't wear a short top with leggings mainly because of this - nobody wants to see my orange peel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

EXACTLY!! You can be really skinny and still not look good in leggings. Do people not remember how UNCOOL spandex used to be? Didn't look good then and guess what, doesn't look good now!!

When leggings are worn as pants they're just "fashionable" sweat pants.


----------



## Babylard (Apr 14, 2010)

i wore leggings under a sweater dress to the movie theatre. i went to the washroom and came out and realized my sweater dress was flipped up and my vagina was sticking out. i was so embarrassed cuz this guy saw me and looked at me funny. they were thick but i still find it embarrassing!

i think its pretty gross when girls wear the thin ones and u can see everything or it really digs into their asses. it doesnt flatter anyone. to me they are the same as pantyhose and you should at least wear a long long top over it or shorts over it in public. however, i am known to wear them at home with scrub shirts as they are comfy. but i wouldnt dare go in public dressed that way knowing how it looks on other people xD


----------

